
2nd edition of Rust's “the book” (in progress) - senorsmile
https://doc.rust-lang.org/nightly/book/second-edition/
======
senorsmile
As a mostly Perl and Python dev, I have had a lot of interest but not much
success in learning Rust. I just found out they have a 2nd edition of "the
book", which is a rewrite in progress. I've started going through it, and
already things are making a lot more sense. Good job to all the contributors!

